# Tyrus Thomas is a lunatic



## DurantDurant (Nov 12, 2006)

> Money for nothin'
> Tyrus Thomas hasn't been required to do much in his rookie season, but the forward and his entourage have had ample time to seek out new revenue streams.
> 
> While his teammates recovered from a 104-103 loss in Memphis the previous night, Thomas signed autographs at a memorabilia show in Rosemont on Sunday afternoon.
> ...


If I were a player, I would feel terrible having fans/kids, pay that much money. As much of a talent as Tyrus Thomas is, I really wonder about his charactor.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't even imagine how he'll act if he ever becomes a superstar

At least charge people and donate it to charity.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jubyxS2v_oI"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jubyxS2v_oI" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

an' it's 

Mo' money!
Mo' money!
Mo' money!


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

It's ridiculous what he's charging, but I can see a potential reason in doing so. The first is look at how many people sell autographed sports memorabilia. Why should he sign something and have that person go sell it and profit off of him? The people who sell that stuff are the problem. Celebrities are sick of being exploited...and yes that's what it is.

Also, I see no reason why someone should have to feel obligated to give money to charity just because they have money. I think all that charity crap is over-rated. If they really wanted to do something worthwhile, it should be anonymous donations. If you have to get recognized for it, then you're not really doing it just to do the right thing. There's an alterior motive. I know most of you, if not all of you, won't agree with me, but that's how it is in my eyes.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I can't believe people are paying that much for his autograph. I can't believe items with his signature on them are selling for enough to justify that charge.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief is my first reaction.

I do wonder how standard this is for NBA players though. It wouldn't surprise me if a significant number of guys make these sort of appearances at card shows and whatnot. Is anyone involved in the hobby enough to give us an idea?


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

Don't all athletes that appear at memorabilia shows charge for this type of stuff?

Remember the context here, folks. Its not like he's asking a 9 year old kid at the United Center to shell out $39 for an autograph during shoot-arounds.

And frankly, its not like TT is on a 6 year guaranteed max contract. Who knows what the future holds for him? I don't have a problem with this at all.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Umm who cares? No one's forcing people to pay this kind of ridiculous amount of money for his autograph (i.e. It's not like he's Lebron or Wade)

The other way to think about it in terms of revenue, Thomas is well he isn't Lebron or Wade in terms of endorsements, etc. If someone offered me that kind of cash for my John Hancock I'd do it in heartbeat.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> It's ridiculous what he's charging, but I can see a potential reason in doing so. The first is look at how many people sell autographed sports memorabilia. Why should he sign something and have that person go sell it and profit off of him? The people who sell that stuff are the problem.


Right. Memorabilia show brings to mind collectors not fans or kids. If Tyrus is motivated money then that bodes well for the Bulls since success on the floor will bring him a lot of money.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I did pay for an autograph once.

Poster artist Stanley Mouse signed a coffee table book of poster art.

I was glad to have the autograph and everything, and I still have the book, but it really isn't as special to me as it would have been if I had just met him and got him to sign something.

I have some other autographs, mostly from musicians I have met (my favorite -- duh -- is Phil Lesh of the Grateful Dead).

The circumstances I got the "free" ones are more meaningful to me than the one I paid for at a store appearance.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Ten thousand dollars for a couple hours of signing autographs is a lot of money.I'd like to see what your position would be if you were the one collecting the 10k...No actually I'd like to see how I'd like it.

This is no different than signing a shoe deal or doing commercials.It's noone else's business if he wants to pick up some pocket change in his spare time.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Most of the people that charge for autographs are former players that are looking for income in their old age. This is disappointing for me. He can do whatever he wants, but I'd hope better.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Tyrus Thomas is a great guy, just a misunderstood kid from a weird part of the country.

I know there aren't many outward signs of it, but you'll just have to take PJ Brown's and John Paxson's word on it.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

To me this is different than the old stories about guys like Jose Canseco telling kids to go find $50 bucks if they want his autograph... This is likely (as mentioned above) a show full of adult collectors and e-bay profiteers who have little to no sentiment invested beyond a potential financial gain on their part.

Still, that anyone could get $10,000 for signing their name on random junk is incredible. I don't know if we should really blame Tyrus... I'm sure he didn't set the show up (his people/agent probably did)and honestly, he's just a kid... hard to turn down 10 Large.

The true test will be what he does for the community and how he handles himself in the future... This is just one of many times Thomas' character will be tested by having ridiculous sums of money heaped at him... I guess we'll find out if he ever puts any of it to good use.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been pretty quick to raise questions about TT's attitude, but I don't get the negative reaction to this. I'm just not seeing an issue here.

Can someone explain why, exactly, this is something to look down upon?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Still, that anyone could get $10,000 for signing their name on random junk is incredible.


What? Tyrus signed some random guy's junk?

That's just sick.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I've been pretty quick to raise questions about TT's attitude, but I don't get the negative reaction to this. I'm just not seeing an issue here.
> 
> Can someone explain why, exactly, this is something to look down upon?


I don't think it's an issue, either. But it's not exactly something that's making me buy the "he's a great, misunderstood kid" stuff the Berto Center attempted to sell following DunkContestGate.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

I'd also add that its my understanding that until last summer, Tyrus Thomas and his family were quite poor. Who knows what he does with these extra bits of money? 

This year, TT is making a little bit over $3 million. Thats a lot of money, no doubt. But it ain't Bill Gates money. He may very well be offering financial assistance to a number of family members and $10K for harmlessly signing some autographs can help with that (or supplement money already spent on that).

I recall literally laughing at the "obvious" spin that TT was planning on donating his dunk winnings to his high school, given that it was reported after the "free money" incident. Then it was reported that, yes, these arrangements had been made before the "free money" comment. 

I think the kid has some issues and some question marks regarding what goes on between his ears. But this isn't part of it.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I don't think it's an issue, either. But it's not exactly something that's making me buy the "he's a great, misunderstood kid" stuff the Berto Center attempted to sell following DunkContestGate.


We're in agreement then. Because I've got some very real concerns about this kid's head and attitude.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

I don't get the flap over this on so many levels.

I haven't given a ding about celebrity autographs since I was a kid.

If TT can get someone, collector or fan, to pay money for his signature, God bless him.

Whatever a celebrity does with his/her time and money is that person's business, not mine as long as it doesn't interfere with his/her professional performance.

I don't particularly care whether TT is a "nice guy" or not. Everyone I know who has met Scottie Pippen think he's a complete jerk. Don't care. Great player.

Unless and until I hear or see that Thomas isn't working hard to be as good as he can be or puts himself above the team, he's OK by me.


----------



## eymang (Dec 15, 2006)

ScottMay said:


> What? Tyrus signed some random guy's junk?
> 
> That's just sick.


One man's junk is another man's treasure


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

At least we know he can write. No wonder he left LSU.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't find it to be a character issue, rather I'm shocked about the supply and demand economics of this. I can't believe there is that big of a market for items signed by TT for him to charge that much for his autograph


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i'm shocked a thread about a player charging for appearances and autographs is going to make 3 pages...


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Really? People have a problem with this? Wow. I suppose because he's a big, spoiled millionaire that he's supposed to spend all of his hours outside of basketball volunteering at a soup kitchen?

The guy has every right to make a buck if he wants to. I'm more worried about the demand side of this equation.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

RoRo said:


> i'm shocked a thread about a player charging for appearances and autographs is going to make 3 pages...


Did you know that you can display more than 10 posts per page?

Just edit your options http://www.basketballforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions

<fieldset class="fieldset"><legend><label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page</label></legend> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td>Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages.</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <select name="umaxposts" id="sel_umaxposts"> <option value="-1">Use Forum Default</option> <option value="5" class="">Show 5 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="10" class="">Show 10 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="15" class="">Show 15 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="20" class="">Show 20 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="25" class="">Show 25 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="30" class="">Show 30 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="35" class="">Show 35 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="40" class="">Show 40 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="45" class="">Show 45 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="50" class="" selected="selected">Show 50 Posts Per Page</option> </select> <label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page:</label></td></tr></tbody></table></fieldset>


----------



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

Alot of you guys are hating on him and judging his character based on something that has been going on for years now. Most atheletes, singers, actors and actresses get paid to go to functions, and alot of times they also get incentives to sign also.

You can judge someones character based on what he gets paid or even asked to do. If he charges this much as a rookie, imagine what the real all stars and superstars charge. Yao Ming, Shaq etc... Hell. I wonder what Michael Jordon used to charge.

You really think some rookie is going to come in and change the world be giving freebies to everyone and revolting against his predecessors and the whole system and make it a better world?

This has nothing to do with his character, he has a manager who plans all his events, and he thought it was best of his and his own familes interest. Case closed. His definitly not the first and definitly won't be the last.

I think any sane person would be a "lunatic" to pass on this opportunity. Sounds like envy and jealousy to me..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> Tyrus Thomas is a great guy, just a misunderstood kid *from a weird part of the country.*
> 
> I know there aren't many outward signs of it, but you'll just have to take PJ Brown's and John Paxson's word on it.


Im not being and *** or bringing any attitude when I say this but...What exactly does this mean?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im not being and *** or bringing any attitude when I say this but...What exactly does this mean?


Even if he told you, you wouldn't understand it 

But I bet if you let your girlfriend read it, she'll be able to help you.

GT goes to LSU and his GF doesn't


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

If it were Thabo signing the autographs, everyone would agree he's undercharging.

:biggrin:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Even if he told you, you wouldn't understand it
> 
> But I bet if you let your girlfriend read it, she'll be able to help you.
> 
> GT goes to LSU and his GF doesn't


That's harsh.

Geaux Tigers, I don't have anything against the great state of Louisiana. Well, maybe the dudes who flagrantly tried to pick my pocket on Fat Tuesday on two separate Mardi Gras, but other than that, I think it's a fine place.

I made this particular reference because when the dubious PJ Brown transaction went down, a lot of the post-trade spin centered around the fact that PJ would be a great mentor for Tyrus Thomas. And not just because PJ won the 1996 Walter J. Kennedy Citzenship Award and knows how to pick up former Heisman Trophy winners and throw them into the stands, but also because PJ is from Louisiana and thus would ease Tyrus's transition into a non-Louisiana parts of the world.


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

It's odd what can be spun as a character issue. 

And also what isn't even mentioned as such, like superstars who endorse athletic brands that have sweat shop and labor exploitation issues.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Did you know that you can display more than 10 posts per page?
> 
> Just edit your options http://www.basketballforum.com/profile.php?do=editoptions
> 
> <fieldset class="fieldset"><legend><label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page</label></legend> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td>Use this option to set the number of posts to show in a thread before splitting the display into multiple pages.</td> </tr> <tr> <td> <select name="umaxposts" id="sel_umaxposts"> <option value="-1">Use Forum Default</option> <option value="5" class="">Show 5 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="10" class="">Show 10 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="15" class="">Show 15 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="20" class="">Show 20 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="25" class="">Show 25 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="30" class="">Show 30 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="35" class="">Show 35 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="40" class="">Show 40 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="45" class="">Show 45 Posts Per Page</option> <option value="50" class="" selected="selected">Show 50 Posts Per Page</option> </select> <label for="sel_umaxposts">Number of Posts to Show Per Page:</label></td></tr></tbody></table></fieldset>


ty sir!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

To me this is a non-issue , If he wants to make some $ I say let him , as long as some1 wants to pay it , its a fair price, no one is forced to have a Tyrus autogragh.

more power to him.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

It's strange that the criticism that the organization overemphasizes jib and the obsession with Tyrus' character can co-exist on this board. It surprises me that people are so concerned about Tyrus' character when virtually none of the issues that have arisen relate to his effort, determination, or desire on the basketball side of things.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Im not being and *** or bringing any attitude when I say this but...What exactly does this mean?


don't sweat it -- he's not really ripping on Louisiana. Its sort of a running joke the way everyone made a big deal that Thomas was going to need a lot of time and handholding coming to big ol' Chicago -- like LSU was somewhere north of Mars.

Edit: Missed Scott's self-defense post.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

total non-issue. 

by some of the reactions, you'd think tyrus was the first professional athlete in the world to ever do this.

in the immortal words of Bill Shatner in the classic SNL Trekkie sketch - GET A LIFE PEOPLE!

wow.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> total non-issue.
> 
> by some of the reactions, you'd think tyrus was the first professional athlete in the world to ever do this.
> 
> ...


He's neither the first nor the last. I just hate it when millionaire athletes soak the fans for a few extra bucks.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> He's neither the first nor the last. I just hate it when millionaire athletes soak the fans for a few extra bucks.


The many times over millionaire owners seem to do it more often and more flagrantly.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

What else is new? The guy has been Mr. Me all season.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Those prices are ridiculous and these this is tame.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

step said:


> Those prices are ridiculous and these this is tame.


Seven of them? All from St. Patrick's day?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> don't sweat it -- he's not really ripping on Louisiana. Its sort of a running joke the way everyone made a big deal that Thomas was going to need a lot of time and handholding coming to big ol' Chicago -- like LSU was somewhere north of Mars.
> 
> Edit: Missed Scott's self-defense post.


Yeah I wasn't busting his balls about it or anything I just wanted to see what he meant by it exactly. Every state has its stereotypes and I pick on certain states often...namely Delaware. No worries.


----------



## RagingBulls316 (Feb 15, 2004)

From the sounds of it Tyrus grew up pretty poor, so I assume the whole having money thing is new to him. And when can you have too much money...unless your like Bill Gates. He's making 3 million a year, im sure he bought a house for himself, his parents, maybe even grandparents. Probably bought himself and his parents some nice cars. And who knows how much debt him or his family was before he signed the contract that he needed to pay off.

3 million dollars can go pretty quick if your buying big things for yourself and helping out your family. So it doesn't hurt to bring in a little extra cash. I see celebrities doing these type of autograph shows all the time to make extra cash. Why can't he do it?

I bet the majority of people who are critizing him are hypocrites and would do the same thing if they were in the same position.


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Those signing shows are usually pretty expensive no matter who is signing so to me its just a normal thing.I am a super huge collector of Chicago sports autographed cards and I think it's just stupid to go and pay so much for an autograph.Why? Well to be honest I buy all my autographs off ebay or Naxcom.com. I can get a Tyrus autograph for $10.00!I only buy the ones that come out of the packs already authenticated by the companies on the back of the cards.It's funny but autograph collectors like myself seem to only like collecting these kind of autographs! If you watch what authenticated auto's sell for comparded to ones signed in person it's like night and day.People just don't trust that the auto is real.You pay $39 bucks and I am 100% sure that you couldn't sell it for half of that.You will loose money right after you paid for it.I think the only reason I would pay for one would be just to keep it and say I got it signed in person.Other then that it's just a waste of money.I would by the cheap authentic autographed cards for 10 bucks now.When he becomes something special I'd make a nice little profit.The auto I get in person,when he becomes special I may be able to sell it for $30.00 and I will still loose out on 9 bucks!TRUTH:lol:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

step said:


> Those prices are ridiculous and these this is tame.


Yeah. I can't believe they're charging $12(!) for shipping and handling.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

DurantDurant said:


> If I were a player, I would feel terrible having fans/kids, pay that much money. As much of a talent as Tyrus Thomas is, I really wonder about his charactor.


So tournaments pay Tiger Woods $2 million to simply appear in a tournament and he's normal. Tyrus is making a few extra bucks on what is essentially and endorsement and he's a lunatic. I don't get it. How much money did MJ or Pippen earn outside of his basketball salary?


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Tyrus Thomas is a great guy, just a misunderstood kid from a weird part of the country.
> 
> I know there aren't many outward signs of it, but you'll just have to take PJ Brown's and John Paxson's word on it.


I don't have any reason to distrust Wallace, P.J., and Kirk. I think they probably know Tyrus better than anyone else who's been quoted on the subject.



> Do the Bulls players generally get along with one another? Or do some players not like others as might be expected in any group setting? --Willie Rodriguez, Chicago
> 
> The players do seem to like one another, and when I wrote some tough columns on Tyrus Thomas, Hinrich came up to me afterward and said, "He's really a good kid." He wasn't' mad, just explaining.


Ask Sam Smith on ChicagoSports.com


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

RagingBulls316 said:


> From the sounds of it Tyrus grew up pretty poor, so I assume the whole having money thing is new to him. And when can you have too much money...unless your like Bill Gates. He's making 3 million a year, im sure he bought a house for himself, his parents, maybe even grandparents. Probably bought himself and his parents some nice cars. And who knows how much debt him or his family was before he signed the contract that he needed to pay off.
> *
> 3 million dollars can go pretty quick* if your buying big things for yourself and helping out your family. So it doesn't hurt to bring in a little extra cash. I see celebrities doing these type of autograph shows all the time to make extra cash. Why can't he do it?
> 
> I bet the majority of people who are critizing him are hypocrites and would do the same thing if they were in the same position.


Well... I was reading this thread trying to figure out how many people would chime in to say they didn't care about this issue before realizing that nobody was arguing with them...

Then I read that line... and I gotta say... three million dollars does not go quickly unless you are an absolute idiot. That is so much money... divide $3 million and you could support 60 families with $50,000 a year (this is obviously all before taxes... just making a point)... If I had 3 million dollars, I'd be set for life and I'm broke like a joke right now. 

I'll accept that it is okay for Tyrus to do this show and doesn't necessarily make him greedy or of bad character... (as I posted earlier)but let's not act like he needs the extra money.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Well... I was reading this thread trying to figure out how many people would chime in to say they didn't care about this issue before realizing that nobody was arguing with them...
> 
> Then I read that line... and I gotta say... three million dollars does not go quickly unless you are an absolute idiot. That is so much money... divide $3 million and you could support 60 families with $50,000 a year (this is obviously all before taxes... just making a point)... If I had 3 million dollars, I'd be set for life and I'm broke like a joke right now.
> 
> I'll accept that it is okay for Tyrus to do this show and doesn't necessarily make him greedy or of bad character... (as I posted earlier)but let's not act like he needs the extra money.


Any of us "regular folks" comparing ourselves to pro athletes (or other top-of-the-line entertainers) is a fundamental mistake that is, unfortunately IMO, made by way too many people.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm late to this thread, but I really don't think this is a big deal. Compare him to Luol Deng's charity work and of course he looks like a sleaze. But as far as I'm concerned, this is nothing more than a little PR gig while earning a few bucks in the process. 

He still might be a bit of a lunatic though. From what I've heard, he's not a very friendly outgoing sort of guy.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls need a jerk, lunatic big man....looks like Tyrus has been fitting the bill quite well lately.


----------



## jalen5 (Nov 19, 2004)

A few thoughts:

1. This is not a big deal. He's signing things at a memorabilia show...it's not 8 year olds at the United Center. Athletes have always been paid to sign things at events like these. 

2. I live in Baton Rouge and go to LSU. Tyrus came from a poor family and there is no doubt that money was a HUGE reason he left for the draft early. Of course, money is always a big reason why kids leave early, but it was especially big for TT b/c of the way he grew up. He's never had money before so naturally he's going to make both good and bad decisions with it right when he gets it just as all of us would.

3. As far as Tyrus being a bad guy, I don't buy it. My friend got in a car wreck with TT when he was at LSU. My friend said TT was extremely nice and had nothing bad to say about him. 

4. Everyone needs to remember that he is a rookie...his mistakes are not just going to be made on the basketball court but off it as well (ie. comments about Slam Dunk Contest). 

5. TT is going to be a great player...I think most of you are already seeing the signs of it right now...it's going to be a process for him but he has already shown he can be a disruptive force on the defensive end and a great finisher off the pass or on a rebound.


----------

